# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ik wil dood!

## Lia

halloowww..
uh..
ik lijdt aan depressie...
al jaren lang...
uhm,,, heb dit jaar voor et eerst aan iemand verteld...
een leraar...
en die me doorverweze naar mentor...
en de mentor hielp me heel erg...
ma naderhand...
moest ik andere hulp gaan zoeke, hij zou me helpe...
en toen had ik samen met hem een gesprek met een man, die boven alle vertrouwenspersonen staat...
en darana nog aantal gesprekken met mentor gehad...
en krege toen ineens mededelling dat ie me nimeeer helpen mocht!!!
ik voelde me wanhopig, alleen, en verlaten enz enz.. en ontzettend verdrietig...
ik moest naar vertrouwenspersoon...
ma daar voelde ik me nie fijn bij...
ik moet dus ook een schrift bijhoude...
elke dag zowat in schrijven... over hoe ik me voel... en daarnaast hou ik een schrift bij met gedichten.. en teken ik heel veel... en luister ik alleen maar naar muziek... nirvana en slipknot... en nog diverse artiesten en bands...
uhm... ik snijd mezelf... heel veel en heel vaak, en heel diep...
heb al vaker zelfmoordpogingen gedaan, ma zijn al die keren mislukt... :Mad:  
en nu..
laatst..
zag een vriendin..
dat ik echt heel diep gesneden had!!
en toen zei ze: ik ga het tegen de mentor zeggen...
en ik zo: nee nee!! niet doen!!
en toen ging ze toch...
en enige wta hij zie was: ja dan gaat ze maar naar de vertrouwenspersoon!!
hij liet haar niet eens uitpraten...
is dat niet een soort van in de steek laten?
nouja... ze heeft verschillende mensen ingeligd,,, en een andere vertrouwenspersoon een foto laten zien van die snden, waar het bloed over mijn armen liep, die ik met mijn telefoon gemaakt had!!
en die zei: jeetje, ik heb veel egzien, maar zo erg heb ik het nog nooit gezien!! dit is niet meer normaal zo diep...
en hij belde meteen die vrouw op wat mij helpt... die vertrouwenspersoon...
en hummmzz...
ja, nu word er dus zo snel mogelijk hulp geregeld...
en ik had ok lijsten moeten invullen...
van die gedragslijsten...
en heb et sinds kort aan mijn moeder verteld...
en die had die lijsten ook moeten invullen...
en mijn mentor dus ook!!
en men moeder moet met mij woensdag naar iets voor die uitslagen van die lijsten...
dara zla mijn vertrouwenspersoon aanwezig zijn, en nog 2 andere (of 3) mensen die erbij zijn.. onder andere de jeugdpsycholoog, wara ik dus heen moet!!!
en maandag is ouderavond...
en dna ga ik mijn emntor es vertellen hoe kut et is dta hij em in de steek gelaten heeft, of hoe ik et ook zien moet, en dta hij em daardoor eigenlijk nog kutter heeft laten voelen...
ik heb de laatste tijd heel erge paniek aanvallen...
dan krijg ik geen lucht, begin ik te huilen, en te schreeuwen, en ga ik met vanalles gooien, en ga ik om me heen slaan...
En 8eraf val ik als een hoopje heel moe en uitgeput in elkaar...
en meestal lig ik dan 10 minnuute tot ene kwartier voor me uit te staren in bed, of op de grond... :Frown: 
echt vaag!!
en dta heb ik heel, heel erg, als ik niet gesneden heb..
dus als ik snij, heb ik dat niet, en als ik et nie doe krijg ik die aanvallen!!!
uhm,,, weet even niemeer wat te typen... xxx Lia

----------


## Kok

Hoi Lia,
Erg voor je. IK weet niet wat ik moet zeggen maar ik wilde niet zwijgen na dit verhaal. Mijn dochter heeft ook depressieve klachten vandaar dat ik je brief aanklikte maar jij hebt echt hulp nodig. Ik kan je geen advies geven behalve houvol, er komt een tijd dat het beter gaat. Dat geloof je nu natuurlijk niet anders was je niet depressief maar je kan eruit komen. Het heeft wel tijd nodig. Ook jij bent waardevol. Laat je alstublieft helpen. Groetjes Kokkie :Wink:

----------


## Aart

Hallo Lia,

Mijn vriendin helpt mensen die leiden aan depressie en aan zelfverwondingen, 
de resultaten zijn heel erg goed, zij heeft al diverse mensen uit een psychiatrische inrichting geholpen, die nu weer een zelfstandig leven hebben.

Kijk maar eens op www.natural-body-balance.nl
Kijk dan zeker eens in het gastenboek.

Mijn advies is maak hier gebruik van, je zal geholpen worden.

Aart

----------


## emma61

Meisje,hoe is het nu met je?,laat nog eens wat van je horen....
Ikzelf ben nu ook regelmatig depressief,maar ik weet,dat het weer overgaat,weet jij dat nu inmiddels ook?
Ik hoop het voor je,ik hoop ook dat je inmiddels hulp gezocht hebt,je bent te jong om je leven te laten verpesten door zoiets....
kop op,voor jou schijnt de zon ook hoor,en voor mij en alle andere lotgenoten
die er meer zijn dan jij je in kunt denken!
We zijn niet alleen....
groetjes,Emma :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lia, Ik hoop dat je goede hulp hebt gekregen!

*Tips voor omgaan met mensen die zichzelf verwonden; Hoe kan je iemand helpen?*
Het is heel erg moeilijk om normaal met iemand om te gaan die automutileert, laat staan diegene helpen. Toch is het heel belangrijk dat je er voor diegene bent en er goed mee om gaat. (Deze punten zijn samengesteld door mensen die zelf automutileren.)
# Wees er voor de persoon die automutileert wanneer hij/zij wil praten of leuke dingen wil doen.
Laat zo iemand vooral niet zitten!
# Blijf rustig. Dat is soms heel moeilijk maar vaak is diegene zelf al onrustig zat en is rust juist heel belangrijk.
# Vraag niet of je zijn of haar armen mag zien, vaak is dat te moeilijk en te persoonlijk.
# Soms helpt het om te vertellen hoe jij het voelt, dat jij het ook moeilijk vind dat hij/zij zichzelf pijn doet. Het kan diegene laten beseffen dat zij niet de enige is met het probleem en dus anderen er ook pijn mee doet. Soms is dat een belangrijk iets om iemand te stimuleren te stoppen.
# Doe leuke dingen met hem/haar. Het is belangrijk dat ze de leuke dingen van het leven blijft of gaat zien en wordt afgeleid van haar problemen.
Doe energieke dingen zodat hij/zij al veel energie en gevoelens kan uiten in die bezigheden waardoor hij/zij misschien later minder drang heeft zichzelf pijn te doen omdat de gevoelens al geuit zijn.
Stel vooral niet voor om te gaan zwemmen of andere dingen waardoor veel van zijn/haar lichaam niet meer bedekt is, want een groot probleem voor een automutilant zullen de littekens en krassen zijn, dus grote schaamte.
# Praat niet aan een stuk door over zijn of haar problemen want dat kan hem/haar juist aanzetten tot snijden doordat ze eraan herinnerd wordt. Praat dus vooral op momenten dat hij/zij aangeeft er behoefte aan te hebben en luisteren is dan erg belangrijk.
Negeren is ook geen optie, af en toe vragen hoe het gaat is belangrijk, maar niet elk uur ofzo.
# Laat de mogelijkheden zien die er zijn qua hulp en bied aan als het te moeilijk is mee te gaan. (als je dat tenminste wilt)
# Diegene waar je je zorgen om maakt is waarschijnlijk belangrijk voor je dus laat dat merken.
# Ga hem/haar NIET anders behandelen, dat is namelijk iets wat ze echt niet willen! De meeste automutilanten willen alleen maar gerespecteerd worden, net als andere mensen.
# Vertel het niet door aan andere vrienden of vriendinnen. Het is juist heel goed dat hij/zij jou vertrouwt en dus belangrijk dat je dat zou houdt, anders kan je zjn of haar vertrouwen in mensen erg beschadigen.
# Littekens zijn voor de meeste automutilanten een groot probleem. Ga daar niet naar staren . En erg belangrijk: Als je iemand kent (een vriend of vriendin) die automutileert, besef dan ten eerste dat jij niet de juiste persoon bent om diegene te laten stoppen maar alleen iemand bent die kan steunen. Jij kan haar (of hem) niet verbieden of de juiste hulp bieden dus ga niet denken dat het aan jou ligt dat ze niet stopt, dat jij het niet goed doet, want je kunt het niet oplossen, daarvoor voelt die persoon zich waarschijnlijk al te rot, want anders was hij/zij nooit begonnen met automutileren. Als je er zelf erg moeite mee hebt en je er niet goed door gaat voelen, praat er dan over met een vertrouwenspersoon op school of iemand die die persoon echt niet kent. Het is belangrijk dat je er zelf niet aan onderdoor gaat. Sowiezo heeft die persoon daar niets aan en 1 iemand met problemen is er al 1 te veel. Als het te veel wordt, neem dan iets afstand of probeer samen met je vriend of vriendin die automutileert andere hulp te zoeken voor hem/haar zodat het voor jouw wat minder zwaar gaat worden.
*Tips om te stoppen*
Veel automutilanten zullen er over denken te stoppen met automutileren, maar vaak lijkt dat een onmogelijke opgave. Toch is niets onmogelijk en zul je naar vaak vallen en opstaan niet meer hoeven te automutileren.
Toch zal het een tijdje vechten blijven en zal het veel doorzettingsvermogen vragen. Hier staan wat tips met betrekking tot stoppen met automutileren.
# Wat kan je hier precies vinden?
# Wat je vooraf moet beseffen en bedenken
# Wat kan je doen als je drang hebt?
# Wat moet je vooral niet doen?
# Om over na te denken
# Leer van jezelf te houden
*Waar vind ik hulp?*
Wij hechten veel waarde aan lotgenotencontact: http://automutilatie.forum2go.nl
Jongeren:
- vertrouwenspersoon of mentor op school
- je ouders
- de huisarts
- bureau jeugdzorg
- de kindertelefoon
- www.pratenonline.nl
Volwassenen
- Bedrijfspsycholoog
- Vertrouwenspersoon binnen bedrijf
- de huisarts
- regionale GGZ of Riagg
- Stichting SOS telefonische hulpdienst
- Stichting korrelatie

Bron http://www.automutilatie-site.nl/ (hele informatieve site!) en http://zelfbeschadiging.com/Waar-vind-ik-hulp-.html

----------


## dotito

> halloowww..
> uh..
> ik lijdt aan depressie...
> al jaren lang...
> uhm,,, heb dit jaar voor et eerst aan iemand verteld...
> een leraar...
> en die me doorverweze naar mentor...
> en de mentor hielp me heel erg...
> ma naderhand...
> ...


hey dag meisje,

kijk ik ken jou niet maar als ik het verhaal lees klinkt het mij bekend in de oren en krijg ik een er kippevel van. mijn dochter had van haar 12 het zelfde probleem ze verwonde zichzelf ook en zag haar leven ook niet meer zitten net zo als jij.voor het verhaal kort te houden vind in eerste plaats heel erg voor u zelf maar er is helaas wel iets aan te doen. eerst en vooral leren praten kom uit u schelp. mijn dochter is nu 18 en er zijn heel wat jaren overeen gegaan, voor ik haar echt begreep. nu is ze er min of meer van genezen maar toch moet ze nog oppassen.ik vroeg altijd aan mijn dochter waarom doe je dat ,ze zei mama als ik dat niet doe blijven die woede aanvallen in mij zitten snap je.de littekens blijven voor altijd, maar ik hoop van hart voor jou dat je hulp zoekt.en dat je met mensen gaat praten.laat je zo snel mogelijk behandelen meisje, :Frown: 
ik wens jou het allerbeste toe,en heel veel sterkte,
en nooit de moed laten zakken he!!! :Wink: 
daar is het leven te mooi voor,

lieve groetjes,dotito :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Mooi gesproken Dotito!!

----------


## dotito

Dag Lia

hoe gaat ondertussen met jou?

hopelijk iets beter,laat eens iets van je horen meid!

lieve groetjes, :Wink:

----------

